# Travail de 45h par semaine



## Nounou31 (3 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous ,
Les 45h par semaine  sur la convention  collective  est par contrat ou tout contrat confondu?
Si je commence avec un contrat à 7h par exemple  ,je ne dois pas finir à 17h 30 avec un autre contrat ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## assmatzam (3 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Non ce n'est pas ça 
L'horaire hebdomadaire  d'une AM est de 45 heures contre 35 heures pour les autres professions

On ne peut pas travailler plus de 13 heures par jour tout contrats confondu
Donc si tu commences à 7 heures ta journée devra se finir à 20 heures max 

Max 2250 heures annuels par contrat 
Donc pour un contrat en année complète tu ne peux pas travailler plus de 48 heures par semaine


----------



## assmatzam (3 Décembre 2022)

Tu dois respecter un repos de 11 heures minimum entre 2 journées d'accueil 
Soit entre le dernier enfant parti et le 1er arrivé le lendemain matin


----------



## Griselda (3 Décembre 2022)

Et dire que notre periode de travail standar c'est 45h/sem/contrat c'est pour dire que c'est la durée normale pour parler d'un temps plein (en dessous c'est donc un temps partiel) mais egallement qu'au delà de la 45eme heure hebdomadaire pour ce contrat là, ce sera des heures supplémentaires, obligatoirement majorées, de minimum 10% (même si en général on est plutot à 25%).

La durée maxi/contrat ne peut exeder 48h/semaine, ou avec l'accord de l'AM, en moyenne sur 4 mois. Au delà cela implique probablement donc d'être en AI pour ne pas depasser le quota, sauf si on arrive à disposer assez de CP dans le planning annuel... En bref ne pas depasser 48h/sem/contrat reste le mieux.


----------



## Nounou31 (3 Décembre 2022)

Merci à vous,  non je commence  à 7h 15 avec un contrat et je fini avec les autres à 17h 30, sauf que qd j'ai relu la Convention collective,  j'ai compris que c'était 45h par semaine tout contrat confondu.


----------



## Griselda (3 Décembre 2022)

Non dans la CCN quand il est question de "tous contrats confondus" c'est écrit noir sur blanc "tous contrats confondus" donc quand ce n'est pas écrit c'est que c'est bien "par contrat" car par definition ta relation de travail est un salarié-un employeur donc un contrat donc PAR contrat, CQFD.
De plus il n'a jamais été dit que tu ne pouvais pas faire plus de 45h/sem mais pas plus de 48h/sem.
Et si tu depasses 45h avec un contrat c'est seulement avec celui ci qu'une majoration sera appliquée... en effet c'est donc plutôt nul si tu ne fais des HS qu'avec un seul contrat car même à 25% de majoration, de seulement 3 ou 4€/h...

C'est pourquoi depuis plus de 15 ans j'ai établi que mes horaires habituels sont du lundi au vendredi de 8 à 18h et que tout accueil en dehors de mes horaires habituels sera obligatoirement majoré de 25% MEME si je n'ai pas atteint les 45h hebdo avec ce contrat. j'explique aux PE que c'est parce que c'est cet accueil là qui augmente mon amplitude horaire général. C'est très bien compris et accepté. Surtout cela permet de faire réaliser aux PE que très tot le matin ou tard le soir ça n'est pas un acueil habituel et confortable pour moi car je suis multi employeur.
Attention cette mention est une clause superieure à la CCN qui ne le prevoit pas donc ne peut pas être appliquée sans être négociée et écrit dans le contrat en tant que telle.


----------



## Nounou31 (3 Décembre 2022)

Je suis nulle, qd je vous  vois m'écrire comme  ça,  je me sens très en retard et me fais avoir par le PE,


----------



## Griselda (4 Décembre 2022)

Ne te dévalorise surtout pas.
Tu te pose des questions et c'est encore le meilleur moyen d'avoir des reponses: donc non, tu n'es pas nulle du tout!

Aujourd'hui je sais des choses (et en apprends encore) parce que j'ai trouvé des personnes qualifiées pour me repondre et m'expliquer.
Tu fais donc très bien de venir ici demander.

Mon conseil est de lire la CCN, en entier, plusieurs fois, puis de te faire des etudes de cas pour essayer de comprendre comment on l'applique.

Nos PE le plus souvent, s'ils arnaquent leur AM c'est involontaire, c'est parce qu'ils font avec elle comme on fait avec eux sauf que eux ne sont ni multi employeurs et encore moins en simultané, et pas non plus chez eux, ça change beaucouuup de choses. Et que leur propres employeurs ne sont pas toujours honnêtes non plus, dans le respect de leur CCN mais ils ne le savent pas toujours non plus.

Et même si à mes débuts j'étais déjà plutôt bien informée du droit du travail, le notre est si particulier (d'ailleurs nous dependons du Code de la Famille et non du Code du Travail!) que je me suis fait avoir moi même en proposant ou acceptant des choses anormales mais ce n'est qu'une fois qu'on essaie qu'on comprends mieux pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas, du moins pas sans léser l'AM...

Ais donc de l'indulgence pour toi et pour tes PE.
Informe toi, pose des questions puis réfléchis bien à un projet d'accueil écrit qui explique autant ta pédagogie que les conditions de ton contrat car plus ton contrat sera précis et moins tu auras de litige ensuite. Plus il sera précis et plus tu attireras des PE respectueux et qui seront en confiance car ils sauront qu'avec toi tout est carré, que tu maitrise ton sujet.


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Décembre 2022)

On n'est jamais NULLE et en posant les questions ici on apprend ce qui n'est pas forcément acquis ! comme j'ai dit sur un autre post on apprend toujours on ne sait jamais tout ...


----------



## MeliMelo (12 Décembre 2022)

Les 45h Nounou, c'est par contrat. Vous n'êtes pas nulle, il y a des ass mat expérimentées sur ce forum et c'est tant mieux. Je ne sais pas ce qu'elle vaut mais il y a une formation complémentaire sur la gestion des contrats avec Ipéria, sur 3 jours, si ça peut aider car on a plein d'heures de formation chaque année payées, n'hésitez pas à y recourir.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 2250h max par an par salarié et non par contrat ! Sinon porte ouverte aux débordements !


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Décembre 2022)

C'est par contrat.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

Non, pas d'accord,  max 2250 par salarié que celui ci ait un ou plusieurs employeurs.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

Ici 44, là dreets de Saint-Nazaire à confirmé les 2250h par salarié.

C'est je te l'accorde, un vrai débat !

Mais dans ce cas pourquoi limiter à 48h par employeur par période de 4 mois, (pour assurer le repos du salarié ) si c'est pour de l'autre côté autoriser le dit salarié à dépasser jusqu'à 3666h ?

C'est contradictoire non ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

En tout cas, aucun intérêt professionnel de déroger à cette règle.


----------



## assmatzam (12 Décembre 2022)

Le contrat de travail doit préciser les conditions d'accueil.

La durée de l'accueil indiquée dans la convention collective est de 45 heures par semaine.

L'accueil journalier s'effectue selon les règles suivantes :

1) Le travail débute à l'heure prévue dans le contrat, par le planning ou à l'heure d'arrivée de l'enfant.

2) Le travail prend fin à l'heure prévue dans le contrat, par le planning ou à l'heure de départ de l'enfant.

La durée habituelle de la journée d'accueil est de 9 heures.

l'assistante maternelle bénéficie d'un repos quotidien de 11 heures de suite minimum, tous contrats de travail confondus et ne peut pas être employée plus de 6 jours de suite.

En cas de situations exceptionnelles ou imprévisibles, des heures peuvent être effectuées, d'un commun accord, au-delà de celles prévues par le contrat de travail.

L'employeur ne peut pas exiger de l'assistante maternelle de travailler plus de 48 heures par semaine.

Cependant cette durée de travail peut être dépassée si l'assistante maternelle donne son accord écrit.

Cette durée de 48 heures est calculée en moyenne sur une période de 4 mois. 
Avec l'accord de l'assistante maternelle, elle peut être calculée sur une période de 12 mois, dans la limite de 2 250 heures par an.

On parle bien *d'employeur* au singulier


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

On parle d'employeur au singulier, oui.  Sauf que la législation actuelle si elle permet d'avoir plusieurs employeurs (pour nous particulièrement) n'autorise pas non plus le dépassement tous employeur confondus.  Ce n'est pas précisé dans la ccn, mais ce n'est pas autorisé ni dans le droit français (et là la nouvelle ccn reprend exactement les termes sur la durėe max du temps de travail), ni dans le droit européen. 

Aucun cumul ne peut dépasser les 2250h pour Un seul salarié. 

Encore une fois, bien précisė aussi par ma DREETS. 

Ce qui est logique.


----------



## assmatzam (12 Décembre 2022)

Alors j'ai regardé une vidéo très intéressante ce matin d'un avocat qui répondait à un ******************************************************** à cette question 

Il explique très bien que les AM dépendent de l'action sociale et des familles et non pas du code du travail 
Que la ccn n'ayant pas précisé explicitement le champs d'application de cet article a savoir si cela s'applique à chaque employeur ou à tous employeurs confondus 

On peut donc en conclure que ce n'est pas tous employeurs confondus car ce n'est pas précisé


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

Oui je l'ai vu aussi elle date un peu. 

Toujours dans le flou donc.

Je préfère conseiller et dire que c'est tous employeur confondus.  Car je raisonne en tant que salarié d'un ensemble d'employeur pour lesquels si je m'engage à respecter un temps de travail maxi et donc leur garantir un respect de mon temps de travail pour assurer un accueil optimal pour leur enfant, ce n'est pas pour déroger à cette même limite avec un cumul d'heures.

Quand on ne trouve pas la réponse dans une convention,  ce qui est le cas ici car imprécis,  on va au dessus donc codé du travail,  et encore au dessus   codé européen. 

C'est la réponse de la DREETS. 

C'est aussi pour nous une protection.  3666h tu votés pour ?


----------



## liline17 (12 Décembre 2022)

oui, c'est exactement ma conclusion, surtout que pour les périodes de repos obligatoires, de 11h entre 2 jours d'accueil et de 35h le week end, c'est précisé "tous contrats confondus", donc, quand il n'y a pas cette précision, c'est que c'est par contrat.
Il ne faut pas trop chercher la logique dans notre CCN, ils sont pris entre le respect de nos repos, de la cours Européenne et des besoins des PE, en mettant le flou, ils nous permettent de déroger au droit Européen, en laissant croire que ce sont les AM qui n'ont pas compris.


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Décembre 2022)

Mon  contrat associatif a été remanié suite à la nouvelle convention collective. Une réunion d'information a été organisée pour presenter la nouvelle mouture du contrat de travail. Elle était animée par deux avocats. Ils nous ont bien expliqué que c'était par employeur.


----------



## assmatzam (12 Décembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 

36666 heures sûrement pas 😂😂

Je trouve déjà très bien qu'ils aient enfin limité le temps de travail à 48 heures par semaine et avec accord écrit de la salariée
Ca limite enfin les dégâts et l'esclavage

Après on peut tout à fait travailler avec plusieurs familles et ne pas dépasser le plafond des 2250 heures annuels

Pour ma part j'y arrive très bien avec mes 4 employeurs en ayant une amplitude horaire de 8h00 18h00 sur 5 jours et en étant sur 45 semaines

Cela me fait 2025 heures par employeur
Donc quand on veut on peut


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

Mais si c'est bien ça ! 3666h dès lors que tu déroges à l'amplitude horaire max.

S tu penses donc par employeur tu peux donc travailler 6 jours sur 7 13h par jour sur 47 semaines. 

Le fait de dire ce n'est pas préciser n'implique pas pour moi (et d'autres juristes. Et la DGS), que ce soit autorisé. 

On peut aussi penser qu'il n'est nul besoin de l'indiquer puisque c'est nous le/la salarié/e qui devons également respecter les 48h .


Sinon pourquoi le temps de travail serait limité ? C'est absurde.

Un employeur se voit interdire pour le bien de sa salariée le fait de l'embaucher au max 48h et de s'assurer que ce soit respecter mais cette même salariée serait autorisée à faire plus de 2250h ? 

A quoi sert cette limite alors ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Décembre 2022)

Ben assmatzam oui tu donnes toi même le bon exemple du respect de ses 2250h.


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Décembre 2022)

J'ai trouvé une vidéo intéressante sur ce sujet : La minute de l'avocat la durée légale des 2250 h.


----------



## kikine (19 Décembre 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> J'ai trouvé une vidéo intéressante sur ce sujet : La minute de l'avocat la durée légale des 2250 h.


et ?


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Décembre 2022)

Je vous invite à l'écouter. 
Pour résumer : 2250 h par contrat.


----------



## Djune (19 Décembre 2022)

Pour les 13h de repos par jour, la ccn précise noir sur blanc que c'est "tout employeur confondu", rien de précisé sur les 48h ni sur les 2250h, donc par défaut, c'est par employeur. Si ça avait par tout employeur confondu, je pense qu'ils auraient capable de le préciser.
En plus, il y avait eu une question.
Dans les débats de l'assemblée nationale, cette question est apparue, et ils ont précisé "par contrat".

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## kikine (19 Décembre 2022)

Djune a dit: 


> Pour les 13h de repos par jour, la ccn précise noir sur blanc que c'est "tout employeur confondu", rien de précisé sur les 48h ni sur les 2250h, donc par défaut, c'est par employeur. Si ça avait par tout employeur confondu, je pense qu'ils auraient capable de le préciser.
> En plus, il y avait eu une question.
> Dans les débats de l'assemblée nationale, cette question est apparue, et ils ont précisé "par contrat".
> 
> ...


ben non justement si tu lis bien 
"*Une solution consisterait à calculer la durée du temps de travail par enfant, et non pour tous les enfants accueillis, comme c'est le cas pour les assistants maternels employés par des particuliers.* Cela demande une modification du code du travail, compatible bien sûr avec les règles européennes relatives à la durée maximale du temps de travail."
1- la solution CONSISTERAIT = donc ce n'est pas le cas et ça reste hypothétique...
2- "et non pour* tous les enfants accueillis, *comme c'est le cas pour les *assistants maternels employés par des particuliers." *ce qui implique bien que pour NOUS assistante maternelle qui travaillons chez nous c'est donc bien tout employeur confondus
3- "compatible bien sûr avec les règles européennes relatives à la durée maximale du temps de travail" c'est justement la cour européenne qui interdit aux salariés de travailler + de 2250h par an

donc oui le doute est bien levé et c'est tout employeurs confondus et non par contrat, de plus dans le cas de la question ils parlaient des crèches... la réponse commence quand même par "*Lorsque l'employeur est une collectivité publique*, le calcul est effectué, vous l'avez rappelé, pour l'ensemble des enfants accueillis par* l'assistant maternel exerçant en crèche familiale"*


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Décembre 2022)

Toujours le même soucis,  vous raisonnez en Sabine,  ce que  nous ne sommes pas.


----------



## kikine (19 Décembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 je crois que ton correcteur te joue des tours.... "raisonnez en Sabine" ? 🤔😂


----------



## assmatzam (20 Décembre 2022)

Ou alors c'est une expression de chez elle qui c'est ???? 😂 😂 😂 😂 

Pauvre Sabine


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,  non point d'erreur ni expression locale. Juste une référence à un livre lu il y a longtemps, où une des héroïnes avait la faculté 
D'ubiquité. 
Être multiples. Nouvelle de Marcel Aymė, qui colle à la situation.


----------

